# Hornet and the Green Goblin



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Everyone needs a sidekick.... Other then Superman anyway. 

So it was time for Hornet to get an official one also....so I went looking as i just wasn't happy without a bad mo fo to go to battle with and I think I found one that meets my needs :wink: 

So let me introduce everyone to The Green Goblin.... He will learn the ropes during indoors and learn how to start laying down things...but the real force will be layed down in the woods this coming spring. 

Sticky your really gonna be in trouble....others that have been "trying" to catch me on an "off day"...you might as well switch to recurve...oh wait never mind. :chortle: 






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Everyone needs a sidekick.... Other then Superman anyway.
> 
> So it was time for Hornet to get an official one also....so I went looking as i just wasn't happy without a bad mo fo to go to battle with and I think I found one that meets my needs :wink:
> 
> ...


That looks like Brad's bow.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Yep...but his limbs are shortened way up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Those strings are badass hornet!!
How you going to keep those suckers clean??
I need to learn how to build strings!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

The same way I kept the natural and white ones clean that I have been shooting the past 3 years :wink:

They aren't that tough to keep clean really...I don't play with them in the dirt anyway :wink: 

But thanks I think they look slick...I hadn't seen the kiwi color serving before so that was kind of a shot in the dark...turned out just like I was hoping. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lzeplin (Jan 19, 2008)

Looking good Hornet, someone is definitely gonna get STUNG by that bow!! I can almost hear the crying now. Glad to see you back on AT,congrats on the new bow I've always loved that color!


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Nice!


----------



## ravenbow (Apr 2, 2008)

Very nice bow Brown Hornet. Good to have you back on AT.


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

nice bow BH~~~


----------



## pennysdad (Sep 26, 2004)

Cool man! Looks good! Poor Grimace, you know he's very sensitive!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

:chortle: man this bow feels amazing...you have been cheating all this time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

LOL! It ain't cheating, til you get caught!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Well you have all been busted....but now I am gonna cheat too :chortle:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Man it's crazy...trying to learn a new setup and figure out what you need weight wise for the stab and getting back in shape. I actually haven't shot other then sighting in two bows for hunting since the Hill 

Shot my 1st training round today...10 yds of course...I need more lights so I can see my dot :doh: 57Xs...but I will take it for the 1st rust busting round of the season.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

So I am liking the bow...actually loving the thing.

Right now I am going through setup "pains". The bow setup VERY easily as I said earlier....although it seems to like 2512s better then 2314s not a biggie since these are all old arrows anyway and I am still trying to figure out which fatties I want to shoot from CX this year indoors..... But it also seems to like 490 XRs over 530 XRs....which isn't a biggie either since I have a full doz of those as well 

I am getting closer on the stabs though....I think anyway. I discovered VERY quickly that I like mounting my side rod under the grip in the lower hole instead of the low hole on the side of the riser like I ran on my Katera. So that is causing me to need to play with the angle and weights a bit more then I thought I would. I have gone from 17-21oz and I think 18 is going to be the #...which is about the same I had on the Katera. BUT the weight out front has gone up to 6 vs 3 I had on the Katera.

The hold is coming along though.....


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Good luck Hornet, I know you will get it tuned  I decided to stick with my Supra L6 at least till I get outside, I like how I can play with let-off and or holding weight with this cam.
BTW, got the left thingy figured out!! It just took a little time on the range


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

RatherBArchery said:


> Good luck Hornet, I know you will get it tuned  I decided to stick with my Supra L6 at least till I get outside, I like how I can play with let-off and or holding weight with this cam.
> BTW, got the left thingy figured out!! It just took a little time on the range



Oh I have no issue with the tune....just trying to figure out the balance. I shot a close Vegas game tonight. 28Xs...and man does it aim smooth and easy. Both of the Xs I missed were because of lighting. The dot vanished and I wasn't holding in the spot I thought I was :doh: 

Even though I haven't shot really since the spring....this bow up close working on the setup holds and feels SOOOOO much better then the Katera XL did. I probably shot 500,000 arrows up close with the 2 bows over the past few years...and things never felt like the shot does with this bow 

Speaking of a left issue....mine is GONE also :wink:


----------



## Rantz (May 17, 2012)

My 2010 Vantage Elite (with 2012 limbs) is black/red marble like your green one. Except, I am making red and blue strings for it (so far just have the new bowstring put on). Mine will be Spider Man


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

all kinds of Super Powers out there :chortle:

I just got a package in the mail from Scott Archery today....have a new double click moon. No more little .008 or .010 click, whichever one is standard. This one is .014


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Built a new string the other day....nicked the original and busted a strand :doh:

But when I was done....I decided that the draw was close enough...cam rotation was ok so since the chrono was sitting there I figured I would fling and arrow or two across it to see what I was going to be working with come outside time. 

My old setup was shooting 289 fps with my 315 grain medallions for a reference....

59 lbs on 27.75"
530 Nano XR @ 333 grains....279fps
490 Nano XR @ 349 grains....273fps

That's perfect since I haven't even finished tweaking things and haven't added my speed balls yet. But even without them that's still means that the bow with an 8" bh is only about 4fps slower then my Katera XL. 

Man I can't wait to get this thing outside....hurry up warm weather.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> Built a new string the other day....nicked the original and busted a strand :doh:
> 
> But when I was done....I decided that the draw was close enough...cam rotation was ok so since the chrono was sitting there I figured I would fling and arrow or two across it to see what I was going to be working with come outside time.
> 
> ...


Hornet my place in Florida has a great field range! Guess what its warm there too! Come get you some.... My powers are weak... For now


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

DarrinM said:


> Hornet my place in Florida has a great field range! Guess what its warm there too! Come get you some.... My powers are weak... For now


Your powers are never weak....The Hornet is wise to the Great Gnome.....those of us that have been around know your like the Yoda of Archery. :wink:

If your down there now....be glad. It was cold and windy as crap today....wind gust in the 40+ mph range  You would have had to hold on a tree 4 ft to the left to hit the 80. :doh:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Good lookin' bow there Hornet! 

I see you recovered from 'the string incident'. Go out and buy a small pair of wire cutters. Much easier to control and less likely to cut strands. Don't ask me how I know.......

Jerry


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

If my bow was a sidekick it would be S.O.B. because that is what I usually call it.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Rattleman said:


> If my bow was a sidekick it would be S.O.B. because that is what I usually call it.


Imagine what your bow would call you if it could :chortle:


----------

